# First time purchasing Cubans



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Man, what an experience. I ordered a cabinet of Hoyo De Monterrey
Epicure No. 2 at what seemed to be a fantastic price. They arrived
last week, and the aroma that came from the box as soon as I opened it
was unbelievable. A sweet and spicy mix that was a treat for the
senses!

Now, my brothers I was able to do something that most of you can't even fathom. You see, I have a strength of will and discipline that has been finely honed over the years. I was able to resist the smoking of any of these stogies for a full FOUR DAYS! I know, I know. Many of you will think this simply not possible, but I assure you that I speak the truth. However, on the fourth day even my irrepressible will power succumbed to the power of these fine stogies, and I decided to light one up and offer it to the fire gods.

A review to follow soon in the appropriate forum.

Some cc pr0n.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful and great choice :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What a grand way to join the dark side!!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

nice pick up. Awaiting a spectacular review!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff Donovan!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats! A nice choice.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Fakes!!!

_Just messing with you man. Great stuff you got there _


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I dont if I should congratulate you or pray for you. This slope is ultimately steeper than the the NC slope. Welcome to the party bro!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

bonggoy said:


> Fakes!!!
> 
> _Just messing with you man. Great stuff you got there _


:r

You are soooo mean!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats!

Enjoy.

Looking forward to your review.

Al


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Fakes!!!
> 
> I agree, I can tell by the way they're sitting there... taunting me. Almost as if they're laughing.... No Cuban laughs that way.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Fakes!!!


Sure are.
Did you see how awful those bands are set up?
Crooked all over.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Sure are.
> Did you see how awful those bands are set up?
> Crooked all over.


What really tips them off as fakes is the knot on the cedar sheet above the HDM brand, a dead giveaway.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> What really tips them off as fakes is the knot on the cedar sheet above the HDM brand, a dead giveaway.


I thought it was the mini-Carlos inside. You know those only come in Cracker Jacks.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Lanthor said:


> What really tips them off as fakes is the knot on the cedar sheet above the HDM brand, a dead giveaway.


Oh, that wasn't a knot, that was drool. ;-)


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice! Welcome to the slope.

See you down below, with the rest of The Damned.

:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Sure are.
> Did you see how awful those bands are set up?
> Crooked all over.


also, wouldn't they smell like a barn yard?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Mmmm... I too will be bringing home a nice cab of those soon... if the damn bills stop showing up out of nowhere... 

Very nice looking box though! :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

First cuban purchase ehhhh. We will have fun with you at the herf. We will "learn" you new words.....like vintage, shitty, discontinued, regional release, Limitado.........


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

not to sh!t on your parade ... but a little discretion goes a long way. :2

welcome to the world of Habanos. epi #2s are nice. :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> *not to sh!t on your parade ... but a little discretion goes a long way.* :2
> 
> welcome to the world of Habanos. epi #2s are nice. :ss


Do elaborate please.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Do elaborate please.


I believe the man means don't ask, don't tell. I personally don't buy or smoke cubans other than my rich fantasy life but if I did I wouldn't be posting any pictures........anymore.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I believe the man means don't ask, don't tell. I personally don't buy or smoke cubans other than my rich fantasy life but if I did I wouldn't be posting any pictures........anymore.


Right....I pretend to smoke them. 

I find it funny the same people who are preaching "keep it on the down low", are the same people signed up for an all cuban MAW/PIF. Which, if I remember correctly, is in a forum that is accessible before the Habanos. Just struck me as odd.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Right....I pretend to smoke them.
> 
> I find it funny the same people who are preaching "keep it on the down low", are the same people signed up for an all cuban MAW/PIF. Which, if I remember correctly, is in a forum that is accessible before the Habanos. Just struck me as odd.


If you have a problem with the policies and recommendations of the mods, take it up with them over PM. If you want to call me out, then do that over PM too, Zack.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The phrase, "A picture is worth a thousand words" applies.

I can say whatever a post will hold, but I could be bullsh*tting until the cows come home.

A picture of me holding a cigar of a certain provenance, however...pretty damning.

My opinion on this as a general subject, speaking from a Moderator's standpoint (on another, non-cigar MB) is that the Habanos forum should be a member-only, pay forum subject to the verification of every member's identity.

That way we could all speak freely without concern of infiltration by government undesirables (  ) and without concern of compromising sources.

But in the meantime, we would all do well to avoid posting pics.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Right....I pretend to smoke them.
> 
> I find it funny the same people who are preaching "keep it on the down low", are the same people signed up for an all cuban MAW/PIF. Which, if I remember correctly, is in a forum that is accessible before the Habanos. Just struck me as odd.


you strike me as odd :r


lenguamor said:


> The phrase, "A picture is worth a thousand words" applies.
> 
> I can say whatever a post will hold, but I could be bullsh*tting until the cows come home.
> 
> ...


do they really have cows in WA?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

There are no set rules against posting pictures. But people saying keep it on the down low, that have been known to post numerous pictures of themselves smoking cubans cigars is kinda hypocritical. Just an observation from the peanut gallery.:2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ComicBookFreak said:


> There are no set rules against posting pictures. But people saying keep it on the down low, that have been known to post numerous pictures of themselves smoking cubans cigars is kinda hypocritical. Just an observation from the peanut gallery.:2


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

BigVito said:


>


That's evil chit man!!!!:r u


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ComicBookFreak said:


> That's evil chit man!!!!:r u


:r thank you. I knew it was your kryptonite


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Lanthor said:


> What really tips them off as fakes is the knot on the cedar sheet above the HDM brand, a dead giveaway.


ROFLMAO:rROFL


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I hate to disagree w/ one of my brethren, but I have never really 'gotten it' on these. I have a few cabs but have had only one out of 2 dozen that made me think it had been worth it. It had an almost translucent, greasy, greenish brown wrapper and it gave prominent floral notes and a bit of twang and good tobacco flavor. But to me they draw too easily and they don't taste like much. Lucky for me there are hundreds of other choices. Enjoy em.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ON TOPIC:

Donovan, congrats my friend. I look forward to discussing your new purchase more in depth on Saturday.


Edit: Wrong place and time. Thanks Pete.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Man, you gorrillas really know how to kill a buzz. I'm willing to take the risk on the relatively non-descript pictures of the cigars. It's my risk, and I'm comfortable with it.

Thanks for the well wishes fellas. I'm gonna enjoy these over the next few years.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> Man, you gorrillas really know how to kill a buzz. I'm willing to take the risk on the relatively non-descript pictures of the cigars. It's my risk, and I'm comfortable with it.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes fellas. I'm gonna enjoy these over the next few years.


What is buried in the earlier mess/threadjack is a reference to this. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
If you haven't already read it, it's good food for thought.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm gonna enjoy these over the next few years.


:r That's the funniest thing in this thread.

Years! hehehe

Seriously nice pick up and enjoy:ss


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Turn her over so we can see her arse!


----------

